# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Spirit of the Sword

## Mark McMorrow

_Spirit of the Sword
A Celebration of Artistry and Craftsmanship_
by Steven Shackleford

Mr. Shackleford approaches this subject by showcasing modern, historically based swords and the blade smiths who make them – and in this regard, he nicely maintains continuity with the book's title.  His characteristically lively style of presentation is punctuated with the vivid high quality photographic imagery we've come to recognize as a hallmark of his work.  It includes an introduction to Western Martial Arts, an overview analysis of sword history & development in various regions and examinations of techniques used in manufacturing.  Some sections are contributed by some of the big names in the modern sword world, most notably among them is our old Sword Forum friend Vince Evans.  In addition to professional images, period illustrations from historical texts are also featured.  The book also highlights the sword as it appears on stage & screen.  The swords highlighted range from magnificent examples forged by master blade smiths to production pieces.   The book provides a maker's directory which includes contact information for all entries and in many cases expanded mini biographies.  Mr. Shackleford's writing has come to be known as a benchmark in the cutlery world and this his latest offering provides an interesting window into the modern sword maker's craft.  Suggested reading for modern sword collectors, custom blade fans and WMA community.  In soft cover.

Spirit of the Sword

----------


## Mark T

Great! Thanks for letting us know, Mark.

----------

